# How long journey on 747 bus from Busarus to airport?



## Protocol (29 Jan 2007)

I wonder would anybody have an estimate of the journey time on the 747 coach service from Busarus station to the airport, on a Thursday at 3pm?

Would I make a 5:10pm departure, with check-in closing at 4:30pm?

Thanks.


----------



## PM1234 (29 Jan 2007)

I'd give the bus a minimum of one hour as traffic will be coming into the rush hour. Plus queues at check in and security - you may be scraping it a bit fine.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jan 2007)

Yeah - I'd allow at 45-60 minutes for the bus journey. I wouldn't chance the 3PM bus for a flight with a 4:30PM check in closure to be honest. I'd get an  earlier one - they operate at 10 minute intervals during the day. The 748 from _Heuston _to the airport might also pick up at _Busaras _but it didn't the last time I took it.


----------



## Guest127 (29 Jan 2007)

the 100x to  dundalk/drogheda from busaras leaves at 3pm and is scheduled to be at the airport ( arrivals) at 3.20pm. having said that that last time I used it it was 15 mins late. which really puzzled me because the 100 ( not 100x) which was due at .30 past the hour arrived first. ( the bus eireann website is a joke, ie if you check the time table it leads you to believe that the 15.00 bus to belfast is set down only - ulsterbus in other words) but if you go into journey planner and start at busaras and destination dublin airport it shows the 100x arriving at 15.20. allow another 15 mins for safety.


----------



## Protocol (30 Jan 2007)

Thanks everybody.

I arrive into Connolly station from Sligo at 3pm, and can't change that.

I was thinking of taking a northbound DART, and getting off somewhere where I could hail a taxi to the airport.

I didn't think about the Bus Eireann busses until mentioned here. I'll look into it.


----------



## CCOVICH (30 Jan 2007)

Protocol said:


> I was thinking of taking a northbound DART, and getting off somewhere where I could hail a taxi to the airport.


 
If you could get to Malahide on time, it would take around 10 minutes to get to the airport in a taxi.  But there isn't a DART until 15.38, that doesn't get to Malhide until after 4.


----------



## Protocol (30 Jan 2007)

From the Bus Eireann website, I see that there 100X and 101 services are PICK-UP only at the airport. So I am ruling them out.

From the Dublin Bus website, I see that the 747 journey takes an estimated 35 mins.  If I assume the worst, we'll say 60 mins.

Departure at 3:10, into airport at 4:10, go straight to check-in Fastpass machine.

Though I now see that the check-in closes 45 mins before departure, that's at 4:25pm.  It'll be tight!!

Hmmm, but now I see from the Aer Lingus website that I can check in online.  I'll look into it.


----------



## Guest120 (30 Jan 2007)

The 747s takes alternative routes, one being via O'Connell Street and the other via Amiens Street/Marino, take the later one which is closest to 1500 and you'll have no problems, bus lane the majoruty of the way. Traffic won't be too heavy at 1500.

The first drop off for Bus Eireann north of the city is Blakes Cross which is no good to you.


----------



## Satanta (30 Jan 2007)

Protocol said:


> Though I now see that the check-in closes 45 mins before departure, that's at 4:25pm. It'll be tight!!


Can you use the online checkin to help speed things up? (not much of an advantage if you have check in luggage but handy if you've hand luggage only)


----------



## DirtyH2O (30 Jan 2007)

Get a taxi, costs around fifteen Euro, takes under half an hour. I took the 747 once and it stopped at Mountjoy Square for almost thirty minutes waiting for a driver from the garage to start a new shift. It was probably a once off but I can't afford the uncertainty. The aircoach goes up Gardener street too so that might be a better option.


----------



## gianni (30 Jan 2007)

I'd recommend going to the Aircoach / 747 Bus Stops on Upr O'Connell St. They are quite near each other and you can nab whichever bus is handier. 

What I frequently do is ask others waiting at the bus stop if they'd like to share a taxi to the airport with me. It works out cheaper than all the other bus options.


----------



## Slim (30 Jan 2007)

I got the 748 from Heuston yesterday at about 1.00pm. Took just over 45 mins to airport and did not pick up at Busaras. I had pre-checked in for a domestic flight so waltzed straight through and arrived at gate with 15 mins to spare.

Slim


----------



## Guest127 (30 Jan 2007)

apologies Protocol. didn't know the 100x didn't drop off at the airport. in fact still not sure it doesn't. Ulsterbus are not allowed to drop off south of the border but I didn't know bus eireann were now at that carry on.


----------



## porterbray (31 Jan 2007)

Got the 747 from Connolly Busaras to the airport at about 3pm a fortnight ago, and took me only 30 mins to get to the airport. Having said that, if you're tied to time, I'd get a taxi, at least if there's any delays/roadworks, etc, the taxi driver can take a different route, but the bus is tied to a particular route


----------



## Protocol (31 Jan 2007)

Thanks, that's reassuring.

Half an hour journey would give me time for a pint before the flight to Amsterdam. Get the weekend off to a good start. A pint always goes down well.

I'll let ye all know how I get on.


----------



## Protocol (5 Feb 2007)

Here's what happened:

Left Sligo railway station 11:55, on time.

Arrived Connolly staion at 14:52, *that was 8 mins early*

Walked to bus station, asked where the 747 left from, found it on Store street.  On bus by 15:00.

Set-down at Dublin airport about 15:30.

Waited for my friend, checked-in, bag drop-off by 15:50.

In upstairs bar for pint of stout porter by 16:00.

Then through security to pier B. Managed to fit our second and last pint of stout in before boarding at 16:50 for flight at 17:15.

*All worked perfectly.*


----------

